# Sighting In how Far?



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

How far is Zero for you?

Im 100 yards even


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I'll be zeroed at 150. Within 2" out to 175 and 5" low at 200. That would also put me just less than 12 feet low at 500 :mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

muzzlehutn said:


> How far is Zero for you?
> 
> Im 100 yards even


+1, me too.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm at a 100 yards also, I have never shot at or even had the opportunity to shoot at one over a 100 yards. so why bother?


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

I am 2 inches high at 100, dead on at 150, 3 low at 200, and 100 ft low at 1000.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I went out Friday to make sure the old smokepole is on for the hunt. I set up for 100 yds, using a bench rest, and it zeroes about 2 inches high of "dead center", using my normal 90 gr. 2F Goex and Hornady 425 gr. HP HB Great Plains bullets. I consider this my 100 yrd MAX shot at any big game animal. Unlike Sagebrush, I have had the oportunity to shoot farther than 100 yds., but chose not to take the chance of a wounded animal.
When you think about how little you have to be "off" at the muzzle, and how very far off the bullet will actually hit at say 150 yds, it's pretty much a no brainer to let the animal go.

Good luck to everyone during the 2008 muzz hunt!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> muzzlehutn said:
> 
> 
> > How far is Zero for you?
> ...


+2


----------

